# Broke the St. Croix =(



## Nakedjeeper (Dec 22, 2008)

Need some help here, I have broken an eyelet off of my premier surf.. Looking for a good repair person somewhere in Northeast MD. I live in Aberdeen MD and would be willing to drive a reasonable distance. If someone would be willing to PM a good repair person I would be greatful!

Thanks all!!


----------



## 11855 (Oct 10, 2009)

pm sent


----------

